# Sun or Shade??



## palikaji (Jul 3, 2005)

A new beekeeper invited me over to see his hives and new apiary. I had a blast introducing him to the concept of "organic" and "biological" beekeeping. I'm still amazed at how many of us start off following all the wrong footsteps towards commercial beekeeping protocols, and how few ever stumble upon the radical concepts here and at Dee Lusby's Organic Beekeeping yahoo group. I am soooooo very grateful.

Anyhow, he asked is it too sunny here, too hot, would it be better in shade? He reasoned it seemed a no brainer that bees like it really roasting hot. In fact he had metal covered telescoping covers on hives on a fully exposed south facing hill in Santa Cruz brush and I thought the bees were hot - not just hot temp wise, but hot dispositon. There were no water sources relatively nearby and the water feeders dry up probably in a couple of days. 

I've installed a water pond in my backyard and there are bees on it constantly all day. So what's best full sun or partial shade? Do genetics play into it? I mean AFrican bees like it hot, russians cool, italians - mediterranean?

I reasoned that most bees in the wild or feral state prefer a tree or an old barn wall, or a rock cave/overhang, thus it seems they are shaded from direct sun. My point of view in biological beekeeping is how can I make my Lang boxes mimic natural feral hive conditions as much as possible (another nice thread to post). I like partial shade under a tree. 

What's the pulse here and what's best if applicable at all to the aim of regression and small cell beekeeping, or honey production etc?


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Hives are much healthier in full sun, with morning sun being important. Hives warm faster, dew burns off faster, the bees work sooner, and during those early spring and late fall days, full sun is best. Secondary deseases are dealt with better when the hive has more time to house clean and be productive. If you put one hive in shade and one in sun, on average, the sun hive will be more productive and have less secondary deseases. Mite counts will also be lower for the sun hive as they will have more time to groom and take care of issues, compared to the shade hive that may need more time and effort focused on keeping brood warm, etc.

I have never seen a hive get too hot if proper upper entrances and adequate ventalation was provided. Of course I am not from Santa cruz.

Shade overall is not good for hive health. Get them in the sun. Work the bees later in the day or mid-morning.

In the north or temperate climate areas...If your bees work sooner in the norning, later in the day, earlier in the spring, and later in the fall...what would the overall difference in honey production be compared to a hive in shade. Even 10% would add up with a few hives.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Dee Lusby's hives are in full sun, in Tuscon Arizona.







Mine seem to do better in full sun. Some of mine are and some are in the shade. I like working the ones in the shade.







I get more honey from the ones in the sun. I have less chalkbrood in the ones in the sun.


----------



## Ron Young (Aug 16, 2006)

Great news for me, as I have one new hive, and it is in full sun. I really do not have much of a choice in the matter, but my hive location gets sun by 8:00 in the morning, and keeps it until around 3:30-4:00 in the afternoon during this time of year.


----------



## Christopher Petree (Mar 19, 2005)

I've had bees in all sorts of places--part shade, full shade, full sun, part sun, etc.--and it has been my experience that, like everyone else has said, full sun is a good thing. The bees seemed to suffer less disease overall. I cannot really say as far as honey production is concerned. The hives I had in full sun were in a bad place nectar-wise. I've always wondered why so many of the books, and even people, teach the partial shade rhetoric. I think it is part of the "I've read it in a book so I'll take it as the gospel" mentality.


----------



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

Our hives definately did better in the full sun. Now we have the hives in partial shade and this year we do not have any Spring/Summer honey. I can not work the bees in the sun so am forced to go the shade route. Hoping for some Fall honey!


----------

